

SAP to Acquire hybris - grobmeier
http://www.sap.com/corporate-en/news.epx?category=ALL&articleID=21062&searchmode=C&page=1&pageSize=10

======
amac
It's a good time to be in Marketing and Ecommerce related enterprise software.
First Salesforce acquires ExactTarget, then IBM acquires SoftLayer and now SAP
buys Hybris.

Two interesting trends right; marketing pratically differentiates companies,
ecommerce is the de facto way people start shopping.

